# Outback Equipment Change?



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I spent a good part of the day Sunday at the Portland RV show, and was impressed with the significant Outback display presented by Curtis Trailers. I also had the opportunity to meet Kevin Kordys, the West coast sales manager for Keystone. Very nice guy, and very aware and supportive of Outbackers.com. It was fun to be talking to him in one of the Outbacks, and have a couple come in for a look. While they were there, I mentioned the forum, and they started talking about how they had been on the forum, and how cool they thought it was. All in front of the Keystone rep!









While I was there, I picked up brochures for the 2007 Outback and Sydney lines. When I got home, and was looking through the catalogs, I noticed a interesting little tidbit. Every Outback and Sydney, in every photo in the catalogs, is equipped with rain gutter extensions. I wish I had noticed at the show, but I did not. In any case, is this new standard equipment? How far off can a standard QuickieFlush be?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

....and did anyone get a photo of this Power Meeting????


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

No, sorry. And I even had a camera with me.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

My 07' 26RS came with rain cutter extensions. The quicky flush was not included, I installed one.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> No, sorry. And I even had a camera with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Doug, that's all I have to say on the subject!!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

How many Outbackers.com stickers did you apply?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> No, sorry. And I even had a camera with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Doug, that's all I have to say on the subject!!








[/quote]
<gulp>


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

My 2006 came with gutter extensions . . .


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

GoVols said:


> My 2006 came with gutter extensions . . .


x2!









Good work on the PR Doug!


----------



## MC56 (Jun 21, 2006)

My 2007 Sydney 30' had extentions


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

GoVols said:


> My 2006 came with gutter extensions . . .


Yup. Mine, too!


----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

my 05 had them


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

They have been putting them on for a couple of years now. They are not as big as the ones Camping World sells but does the same job, and a pretty good job at that.

Leon


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

My Outback has little gutter things that stick out 2 to 3 inches it that what we are talking about?

Doug that is real cool that you got to talk with rep and he was aware of us.







hello Keystone how things at the factory, think you could get rid of that pull down drawer and put a real drawer there?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

MC56 said:


> My 2007 Sydney 30' had extentions


My 2004 28RSS will have extentions if it ever stops raining long enough for me to get out there and install them.


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> My 2007 Sydney 30' had extentions


My 2004 28RSS will have extentions if it ever stops raining long enough for me to get out there and install them.
[/quote]

Jim Sunday was great weather for Oregon this time of year...And instead of connecting my break wires and adjusting my hitch I played


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scott and Jamie said:


> My 2007 Sydney 30' had extentions


My 2004 28RSS will have extentions if it ever stops raining long enough for me to get out there and install them.
[/quote]

Jim Sunday was great weather for Oregon this time of year...And instead of connecting my break wires and adjusting my hitch I played








[/quote]

Rained on/off all day here.


----------



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

skippershe said:


> My 2006 came with gutter extensions . . .


x2!









Good work on the PR Doug!








[/quote]

x3!


----------

